
Show HN: DubDial – Automated calls with any YouTube audio clip to friends - thepoet
https://dubdial.com
======
colinbartlett
Might I suggest adding an opt out form? A way to submit your own number so it
can never be called with the service?

All similar prank call services have such a form, which I discovered when some
HN troll decided to plague me for weeks upon end.

~~~
thepoet
Sure, will add it. We also set the caller-id to the user's number so you
always know who called you. Will that help prevent such calls?

------
6stringmerc
Clever, and monetized. Wonder how the license holders of the content might
feel about this, uh, approach? Time will tell, won't know until it gets tried,
etc.

------
mei0Iesh
Couldn't I call them myself and hold the phone up to a speaker playing the
YouTube video? At least then after I annoy them they can hear me laugh as they
hang up and sigh at how juvenile I am, and wonder why they're still my friend.

------
coolusername123
Pretty cool, I am going to try it out. Your cvc field prevents Amex users.
Just change the max length to 4 and everything should work ok.

~~~
mkagenius
I am afraid, the author has gone to sleep now. I see that an Amex credit card
has made a success payment though.

I will let him know to increase the limit to 4.

------
evm9
Would use if had anonymity. If I'm going to prank my friends I don't want them
knowing it's me instantaneously.

